
Can wood buildings turn cities from carbon source to carbon vault? - dr_dshiv
https://environment.yale.edu/news/article/can-wood-buildings-convert-cities-from-carbon-source-to-carbon-vault/
======
C1sc0cat
Does depend on the design life ad of course the elephant in the room that is
Grenfell.

For non UK people Grenfell was a high rise block of flats where the use of
flammable cladding (let alone made with wood) lead to a huge death toll

~~~
dr_dshiv
This article goes further about fire and fire codes:
[https://www.archdaily.com/483650/tall-tinder-are-wooden-
skys...](https://www.archdaily.com/483650/tall-tinder-are-wooden-skyscrapers-
really-fire-safe)

